# Question about amp wiring



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey now. My current set up I'm running a 5 channel amp bridged to amplify my front speakers and subs. I now want to buy a small 2 ch amp I can store in my glove box to get more power out of the rear speakers which are hooked up to only the HU currently.
I was about to pull the trigger on this Soundstream Rubicon Nano RN4.1400D and run it bridged to the 2 rear speakers. But I'm confused about the way the diagram is in the manual. What I don't understand is why there are 4 rca cables hooked up if there is only 2 speakers being used in bridge mode. Maybe someone can shed some light on this? I only have the 2 rear rca inputs available right now. The front and subs are being used. Maybe I required y splitters? Can someone explain this?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

if there is no switch to combine the channels, Y splitter it is....


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Many amps call for all inputs to be hooked up. If that's the case, use Y adapters like RRizz said.


----------



## Helpingfriendly (Apr 19, 2017)

Ok thanks guys. So is there a specific location each splitter adapter should go in the back of the HU? ie : Red or White?
Or does it not matter? Will it effect stereo panning?


----------



## William Hamilton (Sep 9, 2019)

There are software to improve the sound quality. I can't remember what it's called, but you should ask at some local store about it.


----------

